# urgent



## rosechowuk (27 August 2013)

from Shebbear, North Devon, 15.3 bay TB gelding 15 years old. freeze marked K9C5, also microchipped. has his own facebook page 'help find Arrius'


----------



## DebbieCG (27 August 2013)

Hope this horse is found very soon.  Tracing Equines and horsewatch groups on FB are sharing these details & photo:


STOLEN - from Shebbear in North Devon, 22 August 2013 morning
 Arrius, 15.3hh, bay gelding. Freezemark K9C5
http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2808


----------



## cally6008 (27 August 2013)

Now on Stolen Horse Register

'Arrius'
Crime Ref: CT13479






(photo hosted on TE gallery)

Breed - THOROUGHBRED
Gender - Gelding
Description / Comments - FM K9C5
Colour - Bay
Height - 15.3hh 
Age 	
Stolen from - Shebbear in North Devon
Date of Theft - 22-08-2013
Region - Stolen Horse Register, Tel: 0870 870 7107, E-Mail: info@farmkey.co.uk


----------



## cally6008 (3 September 2013)

More Information

Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/Findarrius

Email - rosechowuk@yahoo.co.uk

Stolen from Shebbear in North Devon, he is microchipped (number not publicised yet), his freezemark K9C5 is on his shoulder, 2 short white socks on his hindlegs and a narrow band of white on his right foreleg. The tendon on his front left leg is slightly lumpy and there is a white patch on the front of this leg caused by bandage rub






(photo hosted on TE gallery)


----------



## cally6008 (5 September 2013)

ARRIUS HAS BEEN FOUND !!!

QUOTE - HE'S BEEN FOUND!!!!!!
So so happy I can barely type this message for tears! 
He was found by a farmer in a field and mum is with him now waiting for the vets to come and give him fluids as he's dehydrated, but other than that there's not a mark on him.
On behalf of myself, Ellen, Kaylee, Roger & Lyn (& of course Arrius) we want to thank you all from the bottom of our hearts for all your help.
WE HAVE OUR BOY BACK!!


----------



## its_noodles (5 September 2013)

im happy for u...


----------



## dogatemysalad (5 September 2013)

Wonderful news, I so pleased for you.


----------



## Doris68 (5 September 2013)

Such good news!


----------



## Elsbells (5 September 2013)

Wonderful news!! 
Saw him on facebook and shared so feel I have helped! Great!!


----------



## applecart14 (6 September 2013)

rosechowuk said:



			from Shebbear, North Devon, 15.3 bay TB gelding 15 years old. freeze marked K9C5, also microchipped. has his own facebook page 'help find Arrius'
		
Click to expand...

At last a horse who is stolen that has been freezemarked, it makes a refreshing change!  The owner stands a 97% per cent chance of getting her horse back,and hey ho thats what has happened in this case, it was found dumped in a field.  Now I am wondering if it was wearing a rug and the thief didn't realise it was marked in this way, and when he found it was he dumped it.

PLEASE LEARN FROM THIS AND GET YOUR HORSES FREEZEMARKED.  WOULD THIS HORSE EVER HAVE BEEN RECOVERED IF IT DIDN'T HAVE A FREEZEMARK?  I doubt if very much.


----------



## fatpiggy (6 September 2013)

cally6008 said:



			ARRIUS HAS BEEN FOUND !!!

QUOTE - HE'S BEEN FOUND!!!!!!
So so happy I can barely type this message for tears! 
He was found by a farmer in a field and mum is with him now waiting for the vets to come and give him fluids as he's dehydrated, but other than that there's not a mark on him.
On behalf of myself, Ellen, Kaylee, Roger & Lyn (& of course Arrius) we want to thank you all from the bottom of our hearts for all your help.
WE HAVE OUR BOY BACK!!
		
Click to expand...


Fantastic, what a relief for everyone including the poor horse who must have been wondering where his next drink was coming from.  How far away was he been found?  Sorry if the answers are on FB but I don't do that!


----------



## cally6008 (6 September 2013)

applecart14 said:



			PLEASE LEARN FROM THIS AND GET YOUR HORSES FREEZEMARKED.  WOULD THIS HORSE EVER HAVE BEEN RECOVERED IF IT DIDN'T HAVE A FREEZEMARK?  I doubt if very much.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Arrius would have been found even if he wasn't freezemarked

QUOTE from facebook - 

His story: We think he did get in with the horses next door and they chased him through a bramble hedge and a wire fence and into a deep ditch. The other side of the ditch is stock fenced and has a thick bramble hedge too so he has been trapped the ditch for 2 WEEKS! There was no water either! Because of the hedge he couldn't be seen and we didn't know the ditch was there and believe me we have checked those fields several times! This morning the farmer that owns the field put some cattle in it and then went to check them this afternoon and noticed that a large length of the hedge was missing, Arrius had eaten it! He moved the cattle immediately and came to get us. We managed to put a headcollar on him and then cut the fence, Arrius just calmly jumped up the bank! and started eating the grass. We gave him a small drink and then he marched me up the road home!!! The vet could find nothing at all wrong with him apart from quite a loss of weight, he is slightly stiff but that's it!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2013)

applecart14 said:



			At last a horse who is stolen that has been freezemarked, it makes a refreshing change!  The owner stands a 97% per cent chance of getting her horse back,and hey ho thats what has happened in this case, it was found dumped in a field.  Now I am wondering if it was wearing a rug and the thief didn't realise it was marked in this way, and when he found it was he dumped it.

PLEASE LEARN FROM THIS AND GET YOUR HORSES FREEZEMARKED.  WOULD THIS HORSE EVER HAVE BEEN RECOVERED IF IT DIDN'T HAVE A FREEZEMARK?  I doubt if very much.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the freeze mark had no bearing at all.
Very happy his owners have him back.


----------



## applecart14 (7 September 2013)

Im a so glad for the horse on this occassion, but still think people should have their horses freezemarked, it bears a huge difference on whether they are recovered or not.


----------



## Tinseltoes (22 September 2013)

Wonderful to hear you have tour boy  
back. Still looking for mine


----------

